# Questions on some cars.........



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok here we go please help with info on the following cars.

Bre Datsun with 2 red stripes rarer than blu an red stripe?

Corvette in Tyco book does not list with vette across the side or is it just the way i look at the pic ?

Ferrari is the blue with the closed air dam or ram more common most of mine im sure like the red are open not closed?


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi, can't help you on the Tyco Vette, but the Datsun 510 with all red stripes is (I believe, somebody correct me if I'm wrong) seen on the later, cost reduced versions, usually come from Japan. The 240Z was also available that way for the same reasons. It usually goes for a bit of a premium vs the more common version but oddly the last one sold on eBay went for $11.00. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-afx-...271673430758?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f40ff92e6

The blue Ferrari was produced in massive numbers in many combinations- open vent and closed vent, clear window and dark window, gray and clear headlights, etc. and none really are worth any more or less than another. 

Hope that helps a little, and if you want to trade the Datsun let me know, I have the all red stripe 240Z and they would look good together!


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I see why it went for only $11, it was a Buy It Now. That was a good deal for somebody. Here's the 240Z all red stripes.








[/URL]


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Is the hood melted across the front of your Datsun or is that a reflection?


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I think the Vette you are looking for is #12 on page 14.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

asennafan said:


> Is the hood melted across the front of your Datsun or is that a reflection?


Looks deformed to me.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Yah sorry that's the one I had for trade some body used a bad glue and it did that I don't think it can be fixed


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

That's still better than the #2 blue Ferrari (the same one as the picture above) I had up until a couple weeks ago. I was taking it off the chassis to work on it when the body shattered into a bunch of different pieces. I've never had an AFX car do that to me before. If you ever wanted to see a grown man cry - that was the time.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Gotta love that brittle Aurora plastic...








[/URL]


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

KirkWH said:


> That's still better than the #2 blue Ferrari (the same one as the picture above) I had up until a couple weeks ago. I was taking it off the chassis to work on it when the body shattered into a bunch of different pieces. I've never had an AFX car do that to me before. If you ever wanted to see a grown man cry - that was the time.


I did the same thing on Saturday...same car too. First time I ever did that.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Seems like the blue molded cars like to break long before others. In fact the blue cars are the only ones I've had break.

I no longer try to remove or install a chassis, and I do not buy any that pop up.


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I hate pop-off bodies as they don't protect the chassis. I goofed up an SRT chassis that flew off track and on to the concrete basement floor. The body popped off, and then the motor partially came off. I broke the magnet mount trying to put the motor clamp back in. 

My Dad's old Ideal General Lee Charger has a huge chunk out of the driver's side hood, likely due to the fact the set was set up in the same place as the set is now, some 25 years after it was last set up.

How come those AFX Tyrells are so breakable, as I often see them missing a front wheel or two?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The "blue" molded cars get very brittle, more so than other colors.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aurora blue comes right after Aurora tan as far as brittleness goes. Tan cars can explode just by looking at them the wrong way. :lol:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I've never had a problem with a tan body .... but most of those vibes and t's were sold or traded off 20 years ago.


----------

